# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 7)



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2022)

*Do you make a "To Do" list for use in your shop? And if you do, what is on it?*








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
If life were predictable it would cease to be life, and be without flavor.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 13, 2022)

I do, I might as well write it on a roll of toilet paper as it never seems to end. Also I dont always get everything done on the list but just keep re writing it and adding to it. But I do get some of it done. Most of it seems to be shop projects, upgrades and additions to the shop. For me life gets in the way and I dont always get the shop time I want or need to get the projects done. Working for a living can suck!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 13, 2022)

clean- been in same spot for 22 years

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Feb 13, 2022)

Nope!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 13, 2022)

Nope

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Feb 13, 2022)

Just in my head… which I never seem to complete.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 13, 2022)

yup, I have to do that for just about everything now as I get older.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 13, 2022)

No. My wife, on the other hand....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 13, 2022)

I used to write it down, then forgot where I put it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 13, 2022)

That would be a waste of time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 13, 2022)

Nope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 13, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Nope!





Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nope





T. Ben said:


> Nope.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 13, 2022)

I do keep a list of projects that I need or want to do. It's been a while since I've worked in the shop, but once I can get back into it, I do have a list of those projects that are higher priority - and doing those first would make my wife very happy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 13, 2022)

Card carrying member of the Nopers.

Although, I do make a list when it's my turn to go to the grocery store. I hate shopping so I make a list of exactly what I need to buy, I go directly to those aisles, and directly to the check out. If my wife comes with me it drives her crazy I don't wander all over the store looking at stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 13, 2022)

I should, but I never get around to-doing it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 13, 2022)

Procrastination - one never has the feeling that they have nothing to do...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 13, 2022)

Yes. In every area of life! I like lists because I can show progress when I can mark something off! Also helps me stay focused. Easy to start things, but much harder to finish them! Chuck

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2022)

I have a list with one thing on it: make a list of things I need to do.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 16, 2022)

Have started using lists much more to help me focus and remember

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm too lazy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Feb 16, 2022)

Hmm….. I have a small whiteboard on the side of cabinet to remind me of things I want to try or need to do.

I just looked and it said the following:

Empty shop vac - 10/1. The thought was to remind myself to empty the filter bag with regularity. It’s been done quite a few times since last October, but the date still stands.
Wood Barter Contest. I have no idea which contest this was for, but I assume I entered it.
Adjust belt. I sold my Jet 1442 with a new belt installed in August of last year.
Walnut. No clue what this one was for, but I do love my walnut.
So I guess my answer to the question is I do make a list. But maybe the question, for me at least, should be do you update the list with any regularity

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 18, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Procrastination - one never has the feeling that they have nothing to do...


The issue I have with Procrastination is, I never tend to finish anyth

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 21, 2022)

I resemble that remark!


----------

